# Sticky  Audis in the Park XII - Sunday 8 August 2021 - IT'S ON!



## Bartsimpsonhead

Hi All,

The TT Forum will be attending the *Audis in the Park (AITP12)* show on *Sunday 8th August 2021*.

All are welcome on the stand _(we're inclusive - not exclusive)_ so whatever marque of TT you have please come along for a great day out.

Want to know the details? Everything you need to know is over at *https://audisinthepark.co.uk*

Cheers


----------



## carspare

Add me to the list please


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

carspare said:


> Add me to the list please


Always welcome to come along carspare - and a new member too!

Though you've only two posts on the forum so far (it's _exhausting_ posting I know) and we know nothing about you - you should introduce yourself dude! 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=29
What mark (1/2/3), colour and style of TT do you have? The world needs to know! [smiley=deal2.gif]
We need to see pics of this beast. 8)


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi

Anyone else staying here on the staurday night?
https://www.booking.com/hotel/gb/spanho ... en-gb.html

we'll be easy to spot as I think the other half's TT will stand out in the crowd


----------



## Nadim_m

Hi can you add me too, got green wristband.

Any convoys up from the south?


----------



## Lewis_TT

I will be there.

Scuba Blue TTS Mk2.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Hi guys,

Not long now - we should be in the *GREEN ZONE* along with a couple of other TT groups, so head for where the Marshalls point you and look for the large black TT Forum flags. We'll see you there.

If anyone does fancy coming and doesn't have a ticket yet advanced ticket sales have finished, though you can just pay on the gate - come along, there's plenty of room and it's a great day out irrespective of your car being super-clean or a little bit tatty.

And every marque of Audi's represented (from classic Audi 80/100s, UR Quattros to modern RS4/5/6, Q-cars and everything in-between) so if your TT's not ready for whatever reason but you have another Audi come along in that anyway. They even let non-Audis in (though they park outside the main show area).

All the info you should need (including a comprehensive FAQs) is at the main AitP website: https://audisinthepark.co.uk

See you at the show. [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## twofourten

I'll be there with my Sepang blue TT RS Plus. Looking forward to meeting other forum members and Audi fans...


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

twofourten said:


> I'll be there with my Sepang blue TT RS Plus. Looking forward to meeting other forum members and Audi fans...


Cool - see you there!


----------



## Nidana

I'm possibly coming but will be a spur of the moment thing as got a lot going on. So won't be in a clean state.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whaleboneuk

I will be there on Sunday and join the club stand, haven't booked an advanced ticket. Thanks for sharing the details. Only the 2nd outing since the mods went on!


----------



## twofourten

Oh;really tidy, looking forward to seeing this...


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

You're all welcome guys - just ask the Marshalls for us in the *Green Zone* and head towards our big black flags! 
It's a big field so there's loads of parking for everyone - even those who just decide to turn-up on the day! :wink:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

For anyone wondering about turning up on the day...









Remember we're in the green zone with the big black TT Forum flags 8)


----------



## MT-V6

My mum will be coming in her MK1 roadster, completely forgot to post here but she will be on the TTF stand  she has prepaid so will arrive early with me (but I'll be on the TTOC stand). Look forward to seeing everyone and their cars on the day!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

MT-V6 said:


> My mum will be coming in her MK1 roadster, completely forgot to post here but she will be on the TTF stand


Don't worry, we'll look after her and her mk1 - she has great taste obviously.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi

We're all packed and ready to go
Staying overnighht at Spanhoe lodge if anyone else is staying there give us a shout


----------



## Nidana

I'm going to be sometime after 9 depending on how busy it is getting in then. Will be on the TT Forum section if I can fit on. Car just had a quick rinse so not to let the side down to much.

Will be bringing a Cobra deresonated center pipe for a 3.2 if anyone is interested. 
Rear diffuser as below.








Also a pair of fog grills as below.








Reasonable offers to declutter garage and they are all second hand used.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

See you peeps in the morning!


----------



## Nidana

So just been on their website and Audis in the Park possibly will be no more. Now I'm wishing I stayed longer as the weather eased up after I had gone but had other commitments also.

Edited as read site again and it may not be over only a possibility.


----------



## MT-V6

It's a bit cryptic!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Once the showers stopped it really was a very nice afternoon - till the wind picked-up around the time I took the Coleman shelter down at the end! Luckily I had some help to stop it blowing away. Phew.

There was a really great turn-out this year, and from what I've read a lot of people's first time at the show too (not just the usual rabidly keen Audi mob). It'd be nice to see faces and cars old and new back again. 
And a real pity if it were the last one, but you just never know? The hints are quite tantalising: https://audisinthepark.co.uk

Hopefully it goes ahead next year, and I suggested afterwards if they can find a venue (like Billing Aquadrome where it's been previously) with a lot of the facilities already present (toilets, food stalls, etc), and they could possibly get some decent sponsorship from a local Audi dealership or other interested parties that'd take some of the financial burden off of paying for it all, then hopefully they'll put one more on (though more are obviously very welcome!)


----------



## John-H

Sorry I couldn't make it this year having injured my shoulder but hope you all had a good time. That is a tantalising message on the AITP site.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

John-H said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it this year having injured my shoulder but hope you all had a good time. That is a tantalising message on the AITP site.


You were missed John - Chris (32 TT) did ask if you were about (assuming you'd brought the Forum flags) but I said you were 'man down' with a dodgy shoulder.

The hints if there's going to be a show next year are tantalising - hopefully a new venue can be found that ticks all the boxes.
I'd suggest Knebworth House on the A1 if asked - not just because I live near there now, but as a venue they put on a lot of weekend shows and events (both car, food and dog) so are perfect for something like AitP. Fingers crossed eh.
https://www.knebworthhouse.com


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi

Stoneleigh is another good one as it has both indoor and outdoor display facilities. Been there a few times for car shows


----------

